# MLCS router bits



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Bout to order their 66 piece set. Anyone had notably good/&or bad luck with these bits. Thanks


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've used a few and all have been great. With any bits I'd suggest 1/2" shank over 1/4" if your router will take them.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I've used a few and all have been great. With any bits I'd suggest 1/2" shank over 1/4" if your router will take them.


Have you used any of their rail and stile/ or raised panel bits? If so, anything I should know?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

OKIEhoma said:


> Have you used any of their rail and stile/ or raised panel bits? If so, anything I should know?


I used both their RS and panel bit. Only ran about a dozen doors but they work fine. Rail and Stile the setup block would help. I didn't order one so took me awhile to sneak it in. :smile:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I've got their large set of bits, I've used about 1/3 of them so far with no problems.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've bought "sets" before, and found that a great portion of the bits don't get used. My suggestion is to buy a small "set" of the common bits most used, and when needed buy the specific bits needed for the project. That might save some money.










 







.


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Due to price, I usually always buy MLCS bits. I've never had a problem with any other then the one that arrived chipped. That was replaced immediately at their expense. 

Will say that in the interests of safety and the size of the bits, Rail and Stile bits may have to be used in Router Tables. That is especially true for raised panel bits.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I get catalogs and flyers from these guys all the time. How are their bits as far as wear and longevity?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The MLCS standard bits are decent Asian imports. I had the 15 piece set as a starter set, and got about 3 good seasons from them. But instead of spending a fair amount of money for a large quantity (like the 66 bit set), I'd buy a smaller set to keep costs proportionate to the quality of the bits (like the 15 piece set for $40)....you'll still get all the bits you'll use regularly but won't be buying a bunch of bits you won't use, then can add the specialty bits you need when you need them. For the overall cost of a larger set like this, you can buy higher quality like Whiteside, Infinity, Eagle America, MLCS' Katana line, etc...they will cut better, last longer, are worth resharpening, and still end up costing about the same as a larger lower quality set.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the 66pc set, along with a few other specialty profiles including the raised panel, and mitered frame profile bits. Haven't run a ton of stuff through them, but enough to know I am really liking the results... If you make your living with them, they might possibly wear out faster than higher end bits, but for a hobbyist, chances are these bits will outlast you..


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

dbhost said:


> I have the 66pc set, along with a few other specialty profiles including the raised panel, and mitered frame profile bits. Haven't run a ton of stuff through them, but enough to know I am really liking the results... If you make your living with them, they might possibly wear out faster than higher end bits, but for a hobbyist, chances are these bits will outlast you..


Awesome! That's exactly what I needed to hear from someone who has uses them. Thanks guys!


----------

